# plugged duct for 5 days - or abscess? HELP!



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

I fell asleep for 5 hours with my sweatshirt pulled up to my armpit while nursing my dd and awoke with mastitis. I treated it promptly by coming back home after just a few hours at work and crawling into bed and nursing. I overcame the fever by the next day and by the 3rd day felt completely normal again. Then, on the 4th day, I noticed a small lump. I've been treating it like a clogged duct, with hot showers, massage, heating pad, and pumping. Granted, I haven't been treating it as aggresively as the original mastitis as I've been working during the day, but it's still there after 5 days now (9 days after the original mastitis).

The skin above it is red, it feels very bruised (but only when I touch it), is now about the size of an almond, and very hard. It's located very far from my nipple, about 2.5 inches above it.

Everything I've read says a plugged duct should resolve itself, even with no assistance, within 48 hours. Has anyone else had a plugged duct for this long? Should I be worried about an abscess?

What's strange is that I never felt this lump _during_ the mastitis! If it is a plugged duct, shouldn't I have felt it first, then the mastitis would have developed? TIA!!!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry, the only thing I know is that the last time I had a plugged duct the redness and bruised feeling lasted several days after the hardness went away.


----------



## Cajunmomma (Nov 21, 2001)

I've had plugged ducts that seemed to go on forever. I would be worried that the original problem hadn't gone away, or that there was a different (maybe more serious) problem. I never take breast lumps lightly, and even if it's painful, I would want to make sure that it wasn't serious.

I would definitely call the doctor and make sure that he or she knew what was going on. I would also try alternative remedies. I don't know if you use homeopathy, but if you do, phytollaca has always worked for me.


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

It sounds like either it never fully resolved or its a recurring problem. Recurrent mastitis does sometimes develop into abscess. Get it checked out with your health care provider for sure.

Most importantly, try and get some rest. Mastitis is like a big flashing sign to us saying "get rest!!!!"

If you need more info on abcesses, let me know. I've had one, and there is not a lot of information out there!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I always treated a plugged duct, they are just too painful to wait and see if they will resolve on their own! I used hot packs every hour, gentle breast compression on the sore lump while nursing, and made sure to nurse with baby's chin pointed toward the lump. Even if you have to put dc on the floor and hover over at a funny angle, it helps so much it's worth the acrobatics. If I had one that didn't respond to aggressive treatment this way, I'd call my LC for sure.


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the advice! I'll definitely make an appointment with my Dr.

Cajunmomma, could you tell me more about phytollaca? I'm definitely interested! Fiercemama, I'll definitely get in contact with you if it turns out to be an abscess. I know what you mean, I haven't found much info about them! And velcromom, thanks for reminding me about the nursing with the chin covering/pointing to the area. It's so hard for me to get in that position, but I'll force myself to do it now!

By the way, is it normal to have a plugged duct so far away from the nipple? Everything I've read sayd they're usually right under the areola.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I've had them up into the armpit area - anywhere there's a milk duct, there can be a plugged duct, and sometimes I'd get them high up on the breast too. Weird, and really funny to nurse upside down when that happens too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

i thought i'd heard that milk ducts do not necessarily follow straight paths, and that therefore nursing with the chin towards the affected duct doesn't necessarily affect that duct at all.

i just got through a spell of mastitis and the hard spot was on top of my breast. i never fed him with the chin in that direction, but i just tried to feed him in all sorts of directions, and massage the duct down towards the nipple while nursing and in the shower.


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

So, I saw a breast specialist at the local hospital, and after he drew some milky white fluid from the lump and had it analyzed, diagnosed it as a "lactating adenoma". He said it's harmless and will go away in a few months or when I stop nursing. He's not sure why it appeared right after the mastitis, but is guessing it's just coincidence. I can't seem to find much info on lactating adenomas, but it's a relief to know it's not serious! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

